# Should I?



## Peregrine Falcon (13 September 2021)

In need of some cheering up after loosing my old pony Friday. A friend of mine has some kittens.......


----------



## ester (13 September 2021)

yes


----------



## Rumtytum (13 September 2021)

And yes again


----------



## smolmaus (13 September 2021)

at least two


----------



## DabDab (13 September 2021)

Obviously yes. 


We will need photographs


----------



## ycbm (13 September 2021)

Only if we get pictures.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 September 2021)

what a silly question,   YES  but have 2...


----------



## Amymay (13 September 2021)

Of course!


----------



## limestonelil (13 September 2021)

Definitely.


----------



## ArklePig (13 September 2021)

Yes, two and please let us have a naming thread.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 September 2021)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 September 2021)

😹🙊😹

Not said anything to husband yet. Will check with friend tomorrow to see if she has any left. I think I should just get 2 if so.


----------



## Equi (13 September 2021)

Kittens never fail to cheer anyone up.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 September 2021)

Oh yes! Another vote for kitten photos too. I hope that she has two left for you.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 September 2021)

Oh you can never say no to kittens!! We need photos love a kitten photo


----------



## Shady (14 September 2021)

Duh
 xxxxx


----------



## Rumtytum (14 September 2021)

Another who can’t wait for kittenpics 😀


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 September 2021)

Definitely get 2


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 September 2021)

where are the pics....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 September 2021)

Well......all I can say is keep watching😁.


----------



## fiwen30 (14 September 2021)

Yes, 2 of them!


----------



## fankino04 (14 September 2021)

I just read the title and knew the answer would be yes but, kittens OMG YES!!!


----------



## Rumtytum (14 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Well......all I can say is keep watching😁.
		
Click to expand...

Watching…


----------



## Shady (15 September 2021)

Waiting.........


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 September 2021)

Shady said:



			Waiting.........
		
Click to expand...

Give the poor girl a chance, she only got the go ahead last night 🤣


----------



## BallyJ (15 September 2021)

Just here for the kitten pics.....


----------



## Shady (15 September 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			Give the poor girl a chance, she only got the go ahead last night 🤣
		
Click to expand...


I know.. but.....kittens
She should have gotten up really really early. Taken a day off work............


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 September 2021)

Shady said:




I know.. but.....kittens
She should have gotten up really really early. Taken a day off work............
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣 I know you’re right, let’s hope there are some photos tonight.


----------



## Rosemary28 (15 September 2021)

Came on to say yes but I see that you don't need my encouragement


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)




----------



## Amymay (15 September 2021)

Squeeee 💕💕


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Lindylouanne (15 September 2021)

SHADY, THEY'RE HERE.

They are lovely and I’m glad you got two.
Names? Boys? Girls? or mix?


----------



## Shady (15 September 2021)

Lol Lindyloo. Me ears were burning all the way over here, so I just popped on ....and

Eeeeehhhh. Totally scrumptious  Pere
We have matching black kittens now
More photos will be needed. These are nowhere near enough! xxxxx


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2021)

beautiful,  we need LOTS more piccies please


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)

Sadly, there was only one left🙁. But what a bundle of cuteness. Tilly wants to meet him but not allowed just yet!


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2021)

im sure there will be another kitten somewhere just waiting for you...


----------



## Rumtytum (15 September 2021)

I have melted… love that look of innocence whilst eyeing up the best stuff to play with…


----------



## ycbm (15 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



View attachment 79562
View attachment 79563
View attachment 79564

Click to expand...



Jealous, jealous, jealous!
.


----------



## Surbie (15 September 2021)

So so so cute!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)




----------



## Rumtytum (15 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



View attachment 79565

Click to expand...

Didn’t take long 😂


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2021)

Too cute! 

Do you have any ideas for a name yet?


----------



## julesjoy (15 September 2021)

Oh how squishy!


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2021)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/cats/kitten/1414302108

found one


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 September 2021)

Incredibly cute! 
Do you know if it’s a boy or girl? 
Kittens are such fun, hilarious to watch 🥰


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 September 2021)

dont think it says in the ad but they are calling it him and  sounds like the people dont know much about kittens anyway so that could be wrong...  i cant believe how much people are asking for moggies,  they have obviously followed the dog and horse trend


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)




----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 September 2021)

Gorgeous!  Where is the other one?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)

The others had homes already. I have 2 other cats already. Husband just sighed when I picked kitten up today. "Didn't realise you'd be that quick". After being together over 20 years he's still not learnt what I'm like with animals!!😹🙊😂


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 September 2021)

Oh LOOK 😍😍

Love the photo of him resting with his Teddy bear watching over him

I'd have a house full if I could! The breeder of my ragdoll has some available atm, OH is mean and has banned me from having another 

Even more tempting is she's putting photos up from the same coupling that made PD, and I think she said is likely to be the last before she retires mum. Oh no 😹🙀


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)

Theres a clock ticking by teddy who seems to be a favourite place to lie on/in. No name yet. Going to think of unisex ones, get going folks!! 

Been caught out before thinking kitten was a boy. 🙀😹 Will get vet to confirm! I'm pretty certain I have a little male. Don't care either way. I've been jumped on, had my hair played with and cuddled up to.

Bagheera for boy?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 September 2021)




----------



## HashRouge (16 September 2021)

Oh I love him, what a gorgeous little chap!!


----------



## Cloball (16 September 2021)

Ooo I love a black kitty. I have also been know to misgender cats repeatedly 🤦 my friends mum Foster's cats and has four gorgeous kittens in at the moment I really want them all but Miles prefers being an only cat.


----------



## Lindylouanne (16 September 2021)

Ooh we have an Asian black cat called Baghera who looks and walks like a mini panther. He always gets called Baggy which really isn’t befitting of his looks 🤣

New kitten certainly looks quite at home already and I love the stripes you can see in his coat.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (16 September 2021)

Gorgeous.  At one time we had 4 black cats.  Mum who was a semi longhair, and three of her daughters.  Two were litter sisters.  My sister struggled to tell the three sisters apart but I really couldn't understand that, they were so different.  I really miss having cats but living on a busyish road and with two collies who are not used to cats daren't risk having any.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 September 2021)

love black animals.  he looks really cute.  can only think of obvious names like shadow, smokey, tigga, raven...what are your others called? may give some inspiration


----------



## Rosemary28 (16 September 2021)

We had a black cat called Sooty


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 September 2021)

I do like Shadow, then it can be either gender 🤣. We have crazy Maizey and silly Tilly at the mo.


----------



## Shady (16 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I do like Shadow, then it can be either gender 🤣. We have crazy Maizey and silly Tilly at the mo.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I think that is an excellent name

Then again I have a Dilly Willy Woo and a Rosie Lee Cup of Tea


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 September 2021)

1


2


3


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 September 2021)

gorgeous !!!  ebony, mocha, coco, chocky,cookie, just trying to think of dark coloured things that dont say male or female and thought of chocolate...


----------



## Shady (17 September 2021)

Totally gorgeous and I want to kiss that tummy( except I learned a long time ago that kittens do 'Alien' very well indeed !)
Not that that fact always stops me ...

*signed the stupidest and most scarred for life cat owner on the world


----------



## Rumtytum (17 September 2021)

Tiger because of the stripes 😊


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 September 2021)

I have become a cat climbing frame🙀!

I shall be ordering one pronto. My legs are becoming shredded🙃


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 September 2021)

It's very tiring being a kitten!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 September 2021)

have you decided on a name yet,  i just thought of inky


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 September 2021)

Shadow, which has already become slithering Shadow🤣. He likes crawling on his belly when stalking. 

My parents had an Inky. He was lovely.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 September 2021)

thats one i chose, i am very proud....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 September 2021)

He sends love to you and asks whether you'd like a Shadow special?


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 September 2021)

i love him too but value my legs and arms, so you can have all of the Shadow specials


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 September 2021)

🤭😹

He's managed to get my lip twice. Once I wasn't watching him, went all the way from my feet😲. Very agile devil!😅


----------



## SO1 (18 September 2021)

He looks very much at home and happy.


----------



## Shady (19 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I have become a cat climbing frame🙀!

I shall be ordering one pronto. My legs are becoming shredded🙃
		
Click to expand...

My bum cheeks are full of tiny claw holes P. The new grems run as fast as they can and then launch themselves at my arse when i'm at the sink. 

I asked Rob how bad they were but he couldn't answer for laughing so much!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 September 2021)

The joys of kittens LOL!   

DB was dreadful for climbing up people, leaping on them from above or attacking their ankles. Just when you think he's grown out of it, he reminds you that in fact he still can if he wants to... naughty so and so!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			🤭😹

He's managed to get my lip twice. Once I wasn't watching him, went all the way from my feet😲. Very agile devil!😅
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky wotsit! I hope the wounds aren't too painful and heal up quickly.


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 September 2021)

Shady said:



			My bum cheeks are full of tiny claw holes P. The new grems run as fast as they can and then launch themselves at my arse when i'm at the sink.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sorry Shady but I can’t stop laughing either. Naughty Grems 🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 September 2021)

I've told the others to make sure legs and feet are covered! Gives you a bit of protection!😹

Careful Shady, you don't want to have nasty toilet accident!!!🤣


----------



## Shady (19 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I've told the others to make sure legs and feet are covered! Gives you a bit of protection!😹

Careful Shady, you don't want to have nasty toilet accident!!!🤣
		
Click to expand...


Oh my god the Dulcolax episode. How could I ever forget that!!. Even now whenever I see the advert with the smiley happy poo free woman I think of myself scurrying like a crab back to the house before literally  exploding


----------



## Shady (19 September 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			I’m sorry Shady but I can’t stop laughing either. Naughty Grems 🤣
		
Click to expand...

They are pure evil Lindy and I have discovered that I can squeal at an awesomely high pitch whilst not accidentally  chopping a finger off at the same time


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 September 2021)

Climbing frame arrived👍




He likes the house on it but sadly still prefers to see how fast he can zoom up my legs!🤔

This apparently is a good sleeping spot!


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2021)

he is so cute !!


----------



## ycbm (20 September 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Climbing frame arrived👍

View attachment 79830


He likes the house on it but sadly still prefers to see how fast he can zoom up my legs!🤔

This apparently is a good sleeping spot!

View attachment 79831

Click to expand...

How long is that tail !!
.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 September 2021)

When kittens attack.....


----------



## Shady (24 September 2021)

Never ' blink '.............


----------



## Ratface (27 September 2021)

Cinder?  I'm sure a less bedraggled mind will be along shortly.  At the moment, I can't think of a suitable descriptor.


----------



## Ratface (27 September 2021)

Mind is currently so bedraggled,  it didn't clock it was having a conversation about the past.
I'm just going through the process of finding another cat friend.  My previous one  died two months ago. The place feels to be in  an uneasy state of suspension. She had a strong sense of her rightful place in the world - at the summit.  I'm sure she will send a suitable family member in the near future.


----------

